# what is the rarest most limited most pricy classical cd or lp in the world?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What are the holy grail of classical, because it is so darn rare and ruffly surface for sell , name cd or lp whit a crazy price but they are worth every penny.

Imagine and album you keep in a safe, you dont wont your guest to steal it, you dont loan them to anyone , you love them more than your familly wife or husband, more than your dog.

What is migthy but out of reach not on youtube to ear not on the market or extremely hard to get and
a wallet smasher, but you always dream of finding a deal for it?

:tiphat:

Any lp or cd you feel angry you did not purchased them when they were available now there gone or out of each pricy even a rich dude would hesitate to buy it?

Please talk classical im dying to know? :tiphat:


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Not sure about what the rarest,,most limited most pricy classical cd or lp in the world is, but outside the world for sure this is:

http://az616578.vo.msecnd.net/files/2017/01/29/636213257540063350-768825167_goldrec2.jpg


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Complete Takemitsu Edition









I copy available at Discogs for US $2,000
https://www.discogs.com/Toru-Takemitsu-Complete-Takemitsu-Edition/release/3751876

Caveat: this may be more available/affordable if you can browse Japanese markets.

I want it very, very, badly.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

David Oistrakh playing Paganini vc 1 on Napoleon label

would love to hear this perf - I understand only a few collectors in the world have this LP and the perf has not been issued on CD.


----------

